

StartupsLean.com - news about lean startups culture and tools - pibefision
http://www.startupslean.com/?utm_source=ycombinator&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=ycombinator

======
pibefision
I appreciate your feedback!

It's a site for sharing news about lean startups, supported by LamerNews,
another jewel of code by the great Antirez.

I learned a lot of Sinatra and Redis just reading the code.

